# curva caracterisica de led



## pufos (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola muy buenas a todos, quería saber como sacar la curva característica de un diodo led con el orcad, es decir que circuito debo dibujar?

fuente-led-tierra? 
o 
fuente-led-resistencia-tierra?

o ninguno de esos... no se. Y después en el Pspice debo poner en un eje el V y en otro la I? no se muy bien como se tiene que hacer. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------

